# Edge reliability?



## sbl2786 (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm going to be calling Tivo about my failed hard drive in my Bolt, I've heard they've been giving Edge as a replacement.. Is the Edge considered reliable? I don't need the apps on it, just need a functional DVR and no bugs when it comes to general usage.. I'm really frustrated and considering just staying with a Fios box.. Trying to decide what to do long term


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

Has TIVO yet to have a reliable model?


----------



## sbl2786 (Mar 27, 2020)

DaveBogart said:


> Has TIVO yet to have a reliable model?


Fair point


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

DaveBogart said:


> Has TIVO yet to have a reliable model?


I'm not sure what you mean by this? There are LOADS of reliable Tivo models. I have some that have been working well over a decade. Yes, starting with the Bolt line there have been more issues than previous models. Probably most are drive issues since they started using 2.5" drives. I myself use a 3.5" CMR drive in external enclosure with my Bolt, has been working fine. But I'd say, overall, most Tivos over the years have been VERY reliable, at least hardware wise, some of the software/guide changes over the years maybe not so.

As for OP, I don't think the Edge has been out long enough to know how reliable it will be. It does use 2.5" drive and if the 2TB model drive is SMR. I really like my Roamios, for just recording (ie you say you don't care about apps), mine have been VERY reliable. And since they use 3.5" drives easy to upgrade or replace drives. One other thing, Bolt/Edge, when doing replacement or upgrading drives can lose recordings/settings when swapping drives around. Due to the Bolt/Edge having more info (the map to the recordings) on the motherboard flash memory. Guess my point is, if you are mainly using for recordings, maybe consider a Roamio. Since you will be getting an Edge you could sell it if you don't like it. Try a Roamio before going to Fios box, IMO.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

DaveBogart said:


> Has TIVO yet to have a reliable model?


Actually, YES. My Series 1 ran quite reliably from October of 1999 till September of 2013, first as my primary and then as a secondary TiVo. I had a Series 3 (OLED HD) that ran from September of 2004 to September of 2013, and I replaced both of them in September of 2013 for a Roamio Plus and a Mini. All without any issues. The Roamio is still running on my original Lifetime license. I foolishly paid monthly for the S3, but converted that to a lifetime for $200 when I gave it to my sister in law. My nephew is still using it.

So to sum up, two boxes have lasted about 14 years, one still running. The Roamio and the Mini are still going strong after 7 plus years. I'd say that's reliable.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Same here, every TiVo until recent Bolt+ failed hard drive, zero issues. The problem with the Bolt, Bolt+, and possibly Edge (too early to tell), is the 2.5" hard drive, thus why I just moved to external 3TB Purple drives for the Edge's. The Roamio was running for 58,074 hours (80 months) with zero hard drive issues showing with DriveDx, but decided to swap the drive also for a 3TB Purple drive. Hoping to be fine for many years.


----------



## sbl2786 (Mar 27, 2020)

tommage1 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this? There are LOADS of reliable Tivo models. I have some that have been working well over a decade. Yes, starting with the Bolt line there have been more issues than previous models. Probably most are drive issues since they started using 2.5" drives. I myself use a 3.5" CMR drive in external enclosure with my Bolt, has been working fine. But I'd say, overall, most Tivos over the years have been VERY reliable, at least hardware wise, some of the software/guide changes over the years maybe not so.
> 
> As for OP, I don't think the Edge has been out long enough to know how reliable it will be. It does use 2.5" drive and if the 2TB model drive is SMR. I really like my Roamios, for just recording (ie you say you don't care about apps), mine have been VERY reliable. And since they use 3.5" drives easy to upgrade or replace drives. One other thing, Bolt/Edge, when doing replacement or upgrading drives can lose recordings/settings when swapping drives around. Due to the Bolt/Edge having more info (the map to the recordings) on the motherboard flash memory. Guess my point is, if you are mainly using for recordings, maybe consider a Roamio. Since you will be getting an Edge you could sell it if you don't like it. Try a Roamio before going to Fios box, IMO.


My problem with the idea of going with a Roamio is its almost a decade old as is, it's only going to get older at some point I'd imagine it's going to be too far gone technology wise.

I don't mind the idea of running a drive externally though with the newer boxes but at the same Tivo seems to be a company that's losing ground everywhere and support wise might just be easier to deal with Fios directly.. I have a lot of thinking to do long term. For now I'm waiting on drive replacement for the bolt to do myself and see if that works to get me by until I move soon.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

sbl2786 said:


> My problem with the idea of going with a Roamio is its almost a decade old as is, it's only going to get older at some point I'd imagine it's going to be too far gone technology wise.


All Tivos are near obsolete technology wise at this point. With cable cards being phased out and ATSC 3 coming soon. For you, if you are just using for recordings the tech does not matter, recordings are recordings. Roamios very reliable, for recordings just as good as Bolt/Edge (unless someone starts doing 4K for recordings) and can get used Roamios with LIFETIME SERVICE for less than $250, mostly closer to $200, in some cases under $200. Up to you


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, my reply is based on comparing Roamio to Bolt or Edge for recordings only. If you are talking about tech as compared to the companies providing service (Fios, Comcast whomever) then you are correct. But if Roamio goes, so does Bolt and Edge pretty much.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

FiOS may support CableCARDs for a long time since their older boxes have CableCARDs, unless they just decide it’s not worth it. Lots of good FiOS customers here. They also don’t do SDV, which helps. 

TiVo may be around for a while, since they still have their cable partnerships, which isn’t going to disappear quickly, maybe not for a long time as well. 

For me, it seemed like a decent investment to just upgrade and go with external drives. Hopeful that Edge’s, running cool with no internal drive, might run for a very long time. We’ll see!


----------



## robertwidmer (Oct 19, 2009)

Bought my Edge in August and it died yesterday after 5 months. The warranty is only 90 days. I would not consider the Edge reliable.

I've had Tivo's since the Series 2 and they all continue to function just fine.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

robertwidmer said:


> Bought my Edge in August and it died yesterday after 5 months. The warranty is only 90 days. I would not consider the Edge reliable.
> 
> I've had Tivo's since the Series 2 and they all continue to function just fine.


I've had no issues with my edge. Based on your circumstance, you can get a replacement from TiVo for $49.

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## robertwidmer (Oct 19, 2009)

pfiagra said:


> I've had no issues with my edge. Based on your circumstance, you can get a replacement from TiVo for $49.
> 
> Tivo Customer Support Community


I am glad you have not had any issues with your edge.

Yes, I can replace it for $49, but it feels like I would be spending good money after bad. $49 this time. How much for the next time? And the next time? Saving money gets expensive. I'd rather cut my losses and find a better permanent solution.


----------



## Rickster220 (9 mo ago)

DaveBogart said:


> Has TIVO yet to have a reliable model?


Based on my experience with the Edge, which was only purchased Oct 2021, the answer is NO! They only give 3 months warrantee. This new Edge (which replaced a previous Edge that only lasted a year) started acting up about a month ago. Randomly stops working properly and has to be rebooted. Resulted in numerous missed recordings.


----------

